# First Annual Run-N-Gun "Showdown" in the Books!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

To say the first annual â€œRun-N-Gun Showdownâ€ was a success and good time would be a HUGE understatement! The entire event was an absolute BLAST. All teams caught a LOT of fish, in fact over 30 trout over 25â€ were released over the two day tournament and some teams reported releasing over 100 trout between the two days. Weâ€™ll post day two fishing pictures in the next post as it deserves its own.

First Place Team
Guide-Nick Stillwell for Mobile Pumps
Second Place Team
Guide-Landen Ward for Forum

Jesse Raub Jr. put on a phenomenal concert to conclude the event Saturday night!

Whether youâ€™re looking for a place to host a corporate tournament, or for a place to take your next family vacation, look no farther! Get in touch with us and let us take care of everything so you can enjoy yourself and your guests. #teamrng

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com*


----------

